# jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats Jcgriff2


:beerchug:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Good going JC, congrats.

BG


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Congrats John!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Congratulations John!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

well done!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats John, yet another 1k full of extremely helpful BSOD/Windows help done


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

congratulations


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Thank you!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Nice going, JC.....great job!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Many congratulations John - great work!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*










Well done John!!!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Very nice John! Well done!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Congratulations John, very well done





















.....


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Well done John awesome


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

26000 BSOD debug sessions... I don't envy you... But respect is due!!!! Congrats and awesome work!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Congrats John!

Excellent work!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Thank you for the kind words.. really appreciated.

John

`


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Congratulations John.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Thank you, John.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Hey JC flying high at 26000 or more congratulations...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Jcgriff2 reaches at 26000 posts*

Thank you, Paul.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Out all day so belated congrats on reaching 26,000


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations John keep up the great work!


----------

